# Bought a friend for the GT-R



## AndyBrew (Feb 2, 2011)

After some serious questioning of my own sanity I have decided to spend the rest of my sons inheritance on something I have hankered after for quite some time but never had either the means and/or the guts to see through to a purchase.

I will be honest and have always thought that driving a Ferrari makes you look a bit of a tit regardless of how fantastic it is, but now Ive decided to not give a flying toss and go for it.

On Saturday morning I collect a F430 Scuderia, good timing as the GT-R is going into the body shop for a bit of paint after the Euro Road Trip so I won't have to choose for a few weeks LOL!

Anyway here she is: -


----------



## Sinth (Sep 26, 2010)

looks sweet and enjoy. life is too short to care about what other people think


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

Fair play to you if you have that kind of cash laying about. 
Nice car.


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

My god that car looks perfect.
I love the colour of the inside and out.
Good on you mate-enjoy it


----------



## AndyBrew (Feb 2, 2011)

CT17 said:


> Fair play to you if you have that kind of cash laying about.
> Nice car.


To be honest I didn't there's a degree of never never in there as well but what the hell, even if I can run it for the summer it'll be an experience :chuckle:


----------



## saucyboy (Nov 1, 2009)

Congrats mate that is a lovely lookin' machine. Enjoy and don't worry what other people think :thumbsup:


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

ah so your AndyB on PH as well, great looking car i've always liked these,sound immense as well!


----------



## New Reg (Jul 22, 2011)

OMG is all I can say. Pretty much my dream car. Well done and enjoy.


----------



## AndyBrew (Feb 2, 2011)

Thanks for the comments guys, I really am very excited and needed to share my good fortune with somebody LOL!!

I test drove it on Saturday and when on full chat my god is it noise to behold, it's all stripped out inside, no carpets just carbon fibre everywhere. The most expensive car I have ever purchased and ever likely to and it doesn't even have a radio, something tells me I won't need one


----------



## New Reg (Jul 22, 2011)

AndyBrew said:


> Thanks for the comments guys, I really am very excited and needed to share my good fortune with somebody LOL!!
> 
> I test drove it on Saturday and when on full chat my god is it noise to behold, it's all stripped out inside, no carpets just carbon fibre everywhere. The most expensive car I have ever purchased and ever likely to and it doesn't even have a radio, something tells me I won't need one


What does she go like in comparison to Godzilla?


----------



## andrew186 (May 3, 2010)

very nice man get a photoshoot done of the 2 cars!


----------



## Crispy Rice (Apr 28, 2009)

What a car! Love it!


----------



## sw20GTS (Jul 29, 2010)

Mate no words can describe how jealous I am now lol! Black is the best colour too! Congrats and more pics when possible


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

My next car. Probably not a Scud, but definitely a F430.

One of the main reasons I want one is to look like a tit


----------



## bobel (Jul 26, 2010)

Congrats Andy, I'll be honest and say I'm not really a Ferrari fanboy, but two cars tick the box for me an F40 and the one above, good luck to you mate lifes for living, make sure and get some protection on the front of it now 

P.S. Make sure and give us a nice comparative review!


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

Andy; lovely car and cool for a fezza.

Exercise a bit of caution if your son asks you round to help with a new patio:thumbsup:


----------



## Boyakasha (May 10, 2004)

AMAZING!

Deffo in my top 3 cars to own. When I was looking for a new motor I looked at a 430 or Lambo but couldn't stretch to a Scud so decide a new GT-R would be the 'sensible' option.

So jealous that you have both in your stable though, good on you for living the dream.


----------



## ke11th (Apr 12, 2012)

Now there's a car that attracts attention.....Amazing.


----------



## fl45h (Oct 5, 2007)

I had an F360 before, excellent car (GTR is quicker though lol)


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

fl45h said:


> I had an F360 before, excellent car (GTR is quicker though lol)


You owned one and didnt even know what it was called :chuckle:

F355, 360, F430

No F


----------



## Aerodramatics (Feb 10, 2008)

The Fezza looks fab is black. A rare colour indeed. Must sound and drive awesome.
I presume if your son is old enough to appreciate cars, then inheritance be damned!

What a fantastic experience! Enjoy :thumbsup:


----------



## grahamc (Oct 1, 2006)

Lovely choice!!


----------



## Ja5on (Nov 18, 2009)

Awesome car


----------



## Stevie76 (Dec 17, 2009)

Lovely motor Andy...was one at one of the vmax events and it did sound glorious...might need to organise a midlands meet so you can take me for a spin in it:thumbsup:


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

I keep coming back to this thread for another look.
Jealous. :bowdown1:


----------



## AndyBrew (Feb 2, 2011)

Wow thanks for the positive comments guys, it's always nice to get some positive feedback on things especially when it's costing you more than your mortgage LOL!

I am really looking forward to a little photoshoot in a few weeks time with both of them all nice and shiny, assuming it stops bloody raining!!

The Fezza feels a little gutless compared to the GT-R although the driving experience is completely different and I wouldn't compare the two if I'm honest, the Fezza is similar in its dynamics to a GT3 RS but a lot more theatre with it.

I will get some pics on Saturday when I collect her, you'll have to wait a week or two for the joint pics when I get the beast back from the body shop!

P.s.
The wife thinks I am selling the GT-R, I have already explained how depressed the Market is at the minute, something to do with Greece not paying their bills and France having a socialist leader or something or other, either way nigh on impossible to sell a GT-R atvthe minute


----------



## fl45h (Oct 5, 2007)

FLYNN It was short hand...

It was a Ferrari 360 Modena if you must know. It was good, the noise was great. got looks everywhere. But impossible to drive when temps got low as the traction control just goes nuts. I have to say the GTR slaughters it every performance area, just not in the noise and looks dept. I went the other way and sold it to get the GTR.


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

AndyBrew said:


> P.s.
> The wife thinks I am selling the GT-R, I have already explained how depressed the Market is at the minute, something to do with Greece not paying their bills and France having a socialist leader or something or other, either way nigh on impossible to sell a GT-R atvthe minute




Takes note of the above comment and goes off to speak to wife:chuckle:


----------



## AndyBrew (Feb 2, 2011)

Stevie76 said:


> Lovely motor Andy...was one at one of the vmax events and it did sound glorious...might need to organise a midlands meet so you can take me for a spin in it:thumbsup:


No problem :chuckle:


----------



## lawsy (Feb 25, 2009)

Awesome awesome car. 

On my wish list. 

I came up against one on track and tbh it was faster than any GTR I have seen on track. 


The way I would describe the scud on track driven flat out.....natural
The way I would describe the GTR on track driven flat out......forced/false (still fast)

The GTR is the better road car, but its not a patch on the scud for track work.


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

lawsy said:


> Awesome awesome car.
> 
> On my wish list.
> 
> ...





What Gtr do you have?


----------



## Millwallmart (Jan 17, 2012)

That is the nuts- end of!, anyone who says otherwise is jealous and/or and an idiot.

Good luck to ya mate


----------



## lawsy (Feb 25, 2009)

TREG said:


> What Gtr do you have?


Had 2 R35s,


----------



## Holeshot (Jun 10, 2011)

Love it. Sure the gtr is a fraction of the price for similar performance but it doesn't look like that! 

When do you get your Boxster? Me and my other half are contemplating swapping our slk 55 for one, please put a review up!


----------



## stephenwap (Mar 26, 2010)

I think I'd rather the z4 than a boxster, clarkson reckoned it was one of the best cars hed driven, beautiful Ferrari by the way mate, best of luck with the servicing costs


----------



## R4VENS (Jan 1, 2009)

nice one


----------



## OldBob (Oct 18, 2010)

Looks fantastic. Has to be Rosso Corsa for purists but that colour,wheels etc makes it more special IMHO.


----------



## KingOfTheGT-R (May 21, 2011)

lawsy said:


> Awesome awesome car.
> 
> On my wish list.
> 
> ...


 Get the fudge berry pie out of here with that:chairshot

Albeit a beautiful car, certainly no rival to a GTR especially on track.


----------



## psst (Mar 16, 2007)

lawsy said:


> Had 2 R35s,



Hmmm, 580bhp modifed R34 was more than a match for an F430 (for about 1.5 laps) until the standard brakes said adios. So I'm surprised an R35 can't give them a run for their money.


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

Beautiful machine there. Congratualtions. 

As to which is faster on track, it depends on so many factors. 

I always remember overtaking two Ferraris, one black and then a red one right before the checkered flag, in my RX7 FD3S. The black one had probably not been tweaked as she rolled heavily round the corners in front of me, (a heavy bum?) and eventually got out of my way. The red one was set up nicely and took a bit more work to catch.


----------



## AndyBrew (Feb 2, 2011)

I'm not too concerned about which car is fastest my ability is where the difference would be LOL! My two penneth would be that with the same driver on a smaller twisty track the Scud would edge it, on a longer circuit the GT-R would be well in front. Ferraris big claim with the Scud on launch was that Michael Schumacher had lapped Fiorano in the same time as the Enzo managed so it's no slouch.

I've always said the GT-R is the best car in the world pound for pound and that view hasn't changed and that's why I'm busting my balls to keep it!

Servicing is not as bad as you think, I have schiltech on my doorstep a well respected indi, I will speak to Graypauls on Saturday to see if they do sensible servicing as well!

Holeshot: July delivery, it was put back when we added pse to the party, prior to the new model I would have said Z4 but not now the new Boxster is a beautiful car and a massive step up from the old model.


----------



## Karls (Jul 12, 2010)

Gorgeous car, the scud is a dream car for me. Sounds like the ideal garage; Scud & GT-R


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

lawsy said:


> Had 2 R35s,





I am surprised that a 35 could not beat a 430 on a track?


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

TREG said:


> I am surprised that a 35 could not beat a 430 on a track?


A car can only do so much, the driver can make a big difference.
I'm sure a well trained driver in a Scud could embaress quite a lot of occasional weekend R35 users.

Buying a fast car doesn't always make you fast.


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

CT17 said:


> Buying a fast car doesn't always make you fast.


Now you ****ing tell me.


----------



## fl45h (Oct 5, 2007)

servicing costs will make you smile compared with the GTR Costs... Anual service on my 360 was £500 at TheFerrariCenter, if you wanted belts it was £500. I had a clutch and that wasnt too badly priced neither.


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

CT17 said:


> A car can only do so much, the driver can make a big difference.
> I'm sure a well trained driver in a Scud could embaress quite a lot of occasional weekend R35 users.
> 
> Buying a fast car doesn't always make you fast.


I'm just wondering if 2 pro drivers raced the 2 how close it would be?
I cant see the 35 being thrashed-it must be very close:thumbsup:


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

TREG said:


> I'm just wondering if 2 pro drivers raced the 2 how close it would be?
> I cant see the 35 being thrashed-it must be very close:thumbsup:


I'd certainly expect the R35 to win by a small margin.
But I'm sure most people just never get close to the limit of what it can do because it's so amazingly capable.
I personally think all R35 owners that want to go fast should do a CAT DT day (or two). You really learn a lot!


----------



## w8pmc (Sep 16, 2010)

Awesome car. I'd imagine it's impossible not to enjoy that.

For the GT-R vs. debate, i'm sure that using like for like drivers the GT-R would have a slight advantage, however the occasion in the Fezza would be multiples better & would require an increased level of skill/balls/ability to be driven as quickly as the GT-R.

I'd have a 430 or 458 in a heartbeat if i could 1. afford it & 2. not be shit scared of parking it anywhere (my needs require a more subtle vehicle).

Lucky ****er


----------



## New Reg (Jul 22, 2011)

I love my GTR - it is the best car I have ever owned. But this 'which is fastest debate' is rather irrelevant in my opinion. If speed is all you are worried about, ditch the GTR, buy an Evo IX and send it to Norris Designs with a wad of cash and it will turn out to be as fast as just about anything on the road. Put it this way, if I got rid of the GTR and subsequently had a F430 Scud sitting on the driveway, would I give a monkeys that the GTR was a bit faster? Errrrrr no! Of course, it would be ideal to have both like some lucky buggers!


----------



## *MAGIC* (Oct 21, 2009)

Great stuff Andy.


----------



## Austin (Sep 30, 2010)

Beautiful car. Enjoy!


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

New Reg said:


> I love my GTR - it is the best car I have ever owned. But this 'which is fastest debate' is rather irrelevant in my opinion. If speed is all you are worried about, ditch the GTR, buy an Evo IX and send it to Norris Designs with a wad of cash and it will turn out to be as fast as just about anything on the road. Put it this way, if I got rid of the GTR and subsequently had a F430 Scud sitting on the driveway, would I give a monkeys that the GTR was a bit faster? Errrrrr no! Of course, it would be ideal to have both like some lucky buggers!



Well of course but the fact remains most of us cant afford a 430 so speed matters


----------



## AndyBrew (Feb 2, 2011)

Picked up the Scud late yesterday and after the weather picked up this afternoon I went out for a drive, my initial thought was "oh that's what 350 ft/lbs is like" for which I lay the blame squarely at the feet of the GT-R it really is a beast baring in mind mine is a stage 4!

So does the Scud feel slow? Well no it's a 500hp car that revs to 8500 rpm but it's no GT-R for sheer ramming you down a long straight, always a bit difficult to judge a NA car with it's linear power delivery against the surge of a turbo'd car!

So forgetting the GT-R comparison which personally I don't think you can do, am I happy with my purchase? Yes very happy, you're thinking "he would say that" but in the short amount of time I've had it the car has lived up to expectations it is brilliant!

The way the 4.3 V8 instantly snaps into action when you put your foot down is very addictive especially as the valves in the exhaust open up at a specific rpm and the car makes the most glorious noise, a noise that transforms into a wailing banshee as the needle passes 6000 rpm 

The lights in the steering wheel are pure theatre, and getting them all lit up is not an easy task, and I'm not sure the officer on the A50 going in the opposite direction would of appreciated my reasoning for......

It does attract attention, yes lots, I guess you either like this or you don't, personally I don't mind it on the whole it's positive, would I park it anywhere, no I wouldn't, but then I rarely park the GT-R anywhere either! So the feeling like a tit, yes it's still there needed to fill up with petrol so went to Tesco as my local Total is being converted to a Shell at the minute and as soon as I arrived I felt very self conscious, maybe this will go as I become used to having the car.

So is there anything I don't like? The windscreen wipers are a bit crappy!!


----------



## Stevie76 (Dec 17, 2009)

Glad your enjoying it Andy....it is an outstanding car and its going to get attention where've you go in it but that's just all part of the ownership experience...need more pics and more importantly a video clip from 1k rpm all the way to 8.5k rpm


----------



## AndyBrew (Feb 2, 2011)

Stevie76 said:


> need more pics and more importantly a video clip from 1k rpm all the way to 8.5k rpm


Hopefully tomorrow :thumbsup:


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

AndyBrew said:


> Picked up the Scud late yesterday and after the weather picked up this afternoon I went out for a drive, my initial thought was "oh that's what 350 ft/lbs is like" for which I lay the blame squarely at the feet of the GT-R it really is a beast baring in mind mine is a stage 4!
> 
> So does the Scud feel slow? Well no it's a 500hp car that revs to 8500 rpm but it's no GT-R for sheer ramming you down a long straight, always a bit difficult to judge a NA car with it's linear power delivery against the surge of a turbo'd car!
> 
> ...


Good on you Andy, take it easy with her:thumbsup:


----------



## Satan (Mar 8, 2012)

AndyBrew said:


> After some serious questioning of my own sanity I have decided to spend the rest of my sons inheritance on something I have hankered after for quite some time but never had either the means and/or the guts to see through to a purchase.
> 
> I will be honest and have always thought that driving a Ferrari makes you look a bit of a tit regardless of how fantastic it is, but now Ive decided to not give a flying toss and go for it.
> 
> ...


Andy. 

Kids are spoilt these days anyway. You have 2 of the nicest cars there are you lucky b*****d. Good luck to you and respect for finding an understanding Mrs too!!

God I wish I'd paid more attention in school!!


----------



## grahamc (Oct 1, 2006)

Satan said:


> Andy.
> 
> Kids are spoilt these days anyway. You have 2 of the nicest cars there are you lucky b*****d. Good luck to you and respect for finding an understanding Mrs too!!
> 
> God I wish I'd paid more attention in school!!


Understanding?? Hes still hiding the GTR around the corner at a mates places, she thinks it was traded-in for the Scud :chuckle:

Scud looks awesome!! Enjoy it.....


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

grahamc said:


> Understanding?? Hes still hiding the GTR around the corner at a mates places, she thinks it was traded-in for the Scud :chuckle:.




Your kidding right?:chuckle:


----------



## Anders_R35 (Jul 20, 2011)

Great car, a mates got a Black manual gearbox one. Can't beat the engine note when the exhaust valves open


----------



## grahamc (Oct 1, 2006)

TREG said:


> Your kidding right?:chuckle:


of course... but thats what I am planning on doing when I buy a Scud


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

grahamc said:


> of course... but thats what I am planning on doing when I buy a Scud



:chuckle: I would give you 10 days before the game was up:chuckle:


----------



## grahamc (Oct 1, 2006)

TREG said:


> :chuckle: I would give you 10 days before the game was up:chuckle:


I would be lucky to get to 3 or 4 before.... :flame:


----------



## maxxwaxx (Feb 25, 2008)

AndyBrew said:


> Anyway here she is: -


Andy that just looks mega, looks soooo much better than the red, what a great colour combo, looks really mean. Enjoy !!!!


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

grahamc said:


> I would be lucky to get to 3 or 4 before.... :flame:




Wheres Graham gone for the 3rd time today? I think he's seeing another woman!!:chuckle:


----------



## AndyBrew (Feb 2, 2011)

Thanks for the kind comments chaps 

Not sure about the school thing, I left at 16 and bloody hated it LOL!

The Mrs is a special lady I have to admit I couldn't have made a better choice, it helps as she's a petrol head herself and loves cars nearly as much as me 

Took some photos today but left my laptop at work so will upload tomorrow for those that are interested.

Andy


----------



## SamboGrove (Jun 27, 2010)

Absolutely stunning motor Andy :clap:

I toyed with the idea of a 2nd hand F430 spider prior to getting the GTR. Couldn't have afforded one of these babies though!

Enjoy!


----------



## AndyBrew (Feb 2, 2011)

As requested a few pictures of the Scud opcorn:


----------



## *MrB* (Dec 2, 2009)

Awesome Andy :thumbsup:


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

:smokinass me the tissues:chuckle:
That is stunning:wavey:


----------



## *MAGIC* (Oct 21, 2009)

Very nice indeed Andy.


----------



## bobel (Jul 26, 2010)

Awh stop Andy I'm almost out of moisturiser and tissues, well may she ware stunning metal


----------



## Stevie76 (Dec 17, 2009)

Wow:bowdown:....that's stunning Andy....pure car porn right there!


----------



## Austin (Sep 30, 2010)

Lovely from all angles. Love the rear.


----------



## grahamc (Oct 1, 2006)

Wow!!! What a car........


----------



## toffs gtr (Apr 16, 2012)

Briliant photos :bowdown1:
Its is one of the nicest ferrari possible, colour awsome pal u are very lucky hope u enjoy it :wavey:


----------



## sw20GTS (Jul 29, 2010)

Very lush! Loving the interior - simple yet functional!

Do I spy a Boxster as well?


----------



## SamboGrove (Jun 27, 2010)

I could have sworn there were some rules about posting porn on the forum!

Such a purposeful looking beast. And the attention to detail on the engine bay and interior just puts Nissan to shame with the GT-R. 

Just plain gorgeous!


----------



## J_Walsh (Aug 25, 2005)

Hopefully my numbers come up and ill be purchasing the same!


----------



## Stevie76 (Dec 17, 2009)

Well i can confirm the the Scud looks even better in the flesh than it does in the pictures!

Andy great meeting up yesterday and thanks for the spin....absolutely loved it. Such a fantastic car and that noise...I really need that noise in my life at some point! Lets do it again at some stage and get the better halfs out to play too.

If AndyG is reading this hope you enjoyed the spin mate and hope i have not ruined the stock GTR for you....you know you need to start some serious modding:thumbsup:


----------



## Karls (Jul 12, 2010)

Absolutely gorgeous car!


----------



## Gavinsan (May 28, 2012)

Pictures must have come down as they do not appear on the front page now, lovely car though and going for the scuderia is great choice as so much more aggresive than regular 430 and better noise . Congratulations


----------



## andyg (Apr 1, 2012)

Hi both
Cheers mr brew for the spin in the fezza it's a beast and looks great the gear change and noise are ferocious. 
Fantastic car.
Yes Steve was loving your car that 650r is an absolute monster sounds the part and goes like stink. You can really feel the power difference when you have the boost turned up compared to normal  think I am getting the 650 bug
Totally enjoyed the meet up. Thanks guys
Food wasn't bad either. 
Oh and thanks for the led lamps steve.


----------



## vex_sb (Oct 22, 2008)

The car is absolutley beautiful 

Only thing what would turn me back from purchase is their tendency for flamboyance


----------



## AndyBrew (Feb 2, 2011)

great to meet up chaps, glad you liked the Fezza they are an experience and I defy anybody to get bored of that noise!

Rang up this morning about the GT-R and looks like I can have it back for this Saturday woohoo, I've really missed it, didn't realise until I saw your beasts on Saturday quite how much!

andyg, I told you not to get in Steve's car, it's too late now you have contracted the virus


----------



## ludez (May 23, 2012)

The car is absolutely beautiful, enjoy


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

Next time to gather I want to know please


----------

